# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Έλεγχος  air-condition

## mikeluckyluke

Καλησπέρα παιδιά έχω μια περίεργη ερώτηση. Έχω μερικά ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια και θέλω να βάλω air-condition αλλά θέλω να δουλεύουν με χρονοχρέωση. Δηλαδή σε κάθε air-condition να υπάρχει ένα card reader και  με κάρτα που θα την φορτώνω με τον programer να μπορεί να δουλεύει για όση ώρα έχει πληρωθεί η κάρτα. Έχω δει κάτι παρόμοιο και θα ήθελα να μάθω που μπορώ να βρω υλικό για αυτό το πακέτο.


                                                                                          ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## KarlBarks

ε βασικα κατι τετοιο θα το βρεις λογικα σε μαγαζια που πουλανε εξοπλισμο για ξενοδοχεια . 
οπως και διαφορα αλλα κολπα που εχω συναντησει πχ οταν φευγεις απο το δοματιο να κλεινουν ολα φωτα και το A/C η το A/C να δουλευει μονο οταν ειναι ολες οι πορτες κλειστες .

----------

